# Annual cycle(s) of Bach's Cantatatas



## Croatia (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got recordings of all Bach's sacral works recently, so I would like to do something for myself: to listen it all through the year, each cantata on the day which it was written for. Is there any Calendar or something like that which shows it?


----------



## Maestro (Jun 30, 2009)

Wikipedia has a list of Bach's cantatas and separate pages for approximately a third of them, many of these pages have the composition date. It's not great but it's a start:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cantatas_by_Johann_Sebastian_Bach


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

The Bach Cantata website is THE place to go on that subject. They also have a group (on yahoo or google, I don't remember) where they listen and discuss each cantata. It's a very informative group. 

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/


----------



## purple99 (Apr 8, 2008)

Croatia said:


> I've got recordings of all Bach's sacral works recently, so I would like to do something for myself: to listen it all through the year, each cantata on the day which it was written for. Is there any Calendar or something like that which shows it?


Crikey, how did you carry them home?












Ditto what Haydnguy said. The Bach Cantata site is fantastic.


----------



## Croatia (Jul 25, 2008)

purple99 said:


> Crikey, how did you carry them home?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, of course. I used my own teleportation machine, which I had invented before I got interested in Bach. If I modify it so it could be used as a time-machine, I will need no recordings any more. I will go to listen the premiere.
Thank you all!


----------

